# British Plumber/Gasfitter heading to Canada



## treener (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello,

I've recenlty had my Canadain Work Visa granted. I'm planning on going to Canada in September. I'm just wondering if anyone knows how difficult it is to get a job in Plumbing/Gasfitting.

I have the qualifications and the experience that an employer in the UK would hope for, obviously I understand that plumbing differs from one Country to the next and that it may be difficult to find work but any help from anyone would be highly appreciated.

Thankyou


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

treener said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recenlty had my Canadain Work Visa granted. I'm planning on going to Canada in September. I'm just wondering if anyone knows how difficult it is to get a job in Plumbing/Gasfitting.
> 
> ...



Are you aware that in most, if not all, Provinces you require to pass what's known as a Red Seal exam to work as a tradesman in Canada? You should go to for the various Provincial addresses. Local Apprenticeship Offices and Contact List


----------

